# how long till it grows



## FireWeed (Feb 26, 2006)

I germinated 6 seeds and they all germinated. So i planted them in real soft seed starter soil and put them under a 125 watt work light and i have been watering them for 2 days how long until my plants come up from the soil.How long should i wait before i give up on them.


----------



## Bouq (Feb 26, 2006)

This is my first grow so i'm not all that experienced, but from my grow and all the stuff i've read it could pop through the soil anywhere from a day or 2, to a full week or more. Mine popped through about 3 days after i germinated and planted it. It may be even longer than that but you'd have to ask one of the guys whose been here a while. Hope this helps


----------



## FireWeed (Feb 26, 2006)

ok thanx ill keep watering for at least a week see what happens when its first starting do i want to have it wet all the time or let the top dry out like you do when its grown?


----------



## Bouq (Feb 26, 2006)

A typical rule of thumb is to stick your finger about and inch or 2 down into the soil and if it's moist it doesn't need water, if its dry give it a drink. You should only be watering no more than once a day especially since it hasn't even popped through the soil yet. The more it grows the more water it will need. Mine is a little older than 2 weeks and i water it once a day just enough to give it a drink.Its easy to add more water to your plants but alot harder to take the water back out after you've added it, so just give a little at a time and use the finger trick to feel the soil below the surface.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2006)

i am very sleepy right now and getting ready to get off the net. but i thought this post of 2 newbies talking was sorta comical. but i will let you continue on . but i have to add something before your plants dont popup .it could take up to 2 weeks to popup but they also might not even popup at all you leaving a light on it . put your seedlings in a dark area with lil light as possible until they do popup then put a light on them and when i say light i dont mean a 125 work light use a minimum of a compact floresent light or a high lumenous floresent light  not a incandecent work light  you will only burn them up . there is plenty more i would like to add but i would like watch you two  conversate . i like it when i see someone else learn  from this forum as i did and to teach someone else . it makes people like myself and a few others in here feel like were not wasting our time and efforts . so please continue on .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> ok thanx ill keep watering for at least a week see what happens when its first starting do i want to have it wet all the time or let the top dry out like you do when its grown?


How deep did you plant the sprouts?

Keep the soil lightly moist, not wet. Lose the light. It's not needed until the plant has starter leaves showing. Then use a florescent about a foot away. Let us all know when the sprouts break ground.

Also, the finger test is ok with plants that have a strong root system in place. Don't do that with a tender, young seedling. It's roots are way too easy to break if you just push the dirt around them a tiny bit. Don't touch them at all until they are at least 4 to 6 inches tall. They'll have a pretty good little root system by that time. You may break a few, but it won't kill the plant. It can kill a seedling.

Good luck. 1st grows are the most exciting.


----------



## Bouq (Feb 26, 2006)

Stoney, you just had your 420th post, congrats. Fire up a doobie in celebration


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

Bouq said:
			
		

> Stoney, you just had your 420th post, congrats. Fire up a doobie in celebration


Ha! You're too late! I fired the first one up hours ago!

I appriciate the notice. Man, there are people in here with, like, 700 posts almost.

I'm curious to see what someone gets called after 1000 posts.

Probly go from "Senior Member" to "Sandbaggin mutha"!!!!!!!!


Hahahahhahaaha

Oh, and hey, don't get near me with that finger testing. You sound like my doctor.

Hahahahahahaaha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

Bouq said:
			
		

> This is my first grow... Hey, I've got friends in Xenia, you know that place? Where the killer tornado hit that time.


----------



## Bouq (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah, i pass through that place all the time on the way to Indiana to visit relatives, It's near the border of Kentucky.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> real soft seed starter soil


 
can you give us the brand name on that soil???


----------



## FireWeed (Feb 26, 2006)

ok so i pulled 4 of the 6 out of the light do u think it is to late or no also can i have saran wrap over my cups to keep the soil moist i thought i read that somewhere idk but thanx for the replies.


----------



## Bouq (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never heard of that about saran wrap personally, and know for a fact plants grow fine without it. It would seem like you would be neglecting the seed and soil from getting air,which they need,so i would take it off


----------



## Bouq (Feb 26, 2006)

oh and i would pull ALL of them out of the light, just wait till they pop up to give them light


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2006)

saran wrap is fine if  not better to hold moisture in to prevent drowning. MUTT/ STONEY , you two gonna get carpal tunnel you have typed more post than me in 1 month than i have in six so just dont ask me to hold your hand in the surgery room lol. ive done been there twice for that.BOUQ we live in same state but im opposite border of kentucky than you down by ashland . but i do have a brother at wright patterson .i probably drive right past you on weekends when going rabitt hunting . well i couldnt sleep and wanted to see what going on in here  good luck .


----------



## Mutt (Feb 27, 2006)

aaaahhh I've been flamed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hehehehe. nice shot skunk.  

Note: reason why I asked about the seed starting soil. is Miracle grow makes some and it does have some pre-ferts in it.


----------



## FireWeed (Feb 27, 2006)

the brand the seed starter soil is made by is Hoffman it might not be spelled that way i dont know but since i have taken the plants out of light still nothing has came up through the soil but i wont give up yet.


----------



## FireWeed (Feb 27, 2006)

Basically im not thinking these are gonna grow but they might you never know i just think the would by now since i germinated them before hand even though i did try and out them under light already like a total dumb ass. But if they dont grow im thinking about getting some new seeds and supplies. I was thinking about getting super soil instead of whatever i have now and i was wondering if i would want to buy perlite to mix in and also if i would want that one stuff that starts with a V i dont remember. and also what fertilizer right now i have some miracle grow firtilizer thats like little pebbles u mix with the water and also ill probally buy a florecent light fixture and i was wondering if these use a normal plug or if i have to wire them or is there a better type of light i can get for cheap?


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 27, 2006)

some more advice from a newbie...depending on your budget you should be able to find a hps light on ebay or somewhere...ive heard they also have them at home depot and lowes i think too..hps will get better results faster...though some people say not to use the hps for veg...something about getting a higher % males or hermies...im not sure which.  just be careful with an hps and young plants.  maybe keep them under a floro for the first 2 weeks or so...good luck!


----------



## FireWeed (Feb 27, 2006)

ok skunk you told me not to put them under the light till the plant comes up from the soil but on this site the guide says aster you germinate to plant and put under light. Which one of these are right or does it not matter i know the light i have now isnt very good so im going to get a fluerecent but how many watts do i need to grow like 4-8 plants.


----------



## skunk (Feb 27, 2006)

fireweed did you make sure when you planted them you had the right ends up? and as for sticking them in the light . if you have floresence that will be fine to stick in the light but a incandecent light 125 watt is too hot .also the floresence has a standard 110 outlet plug. and for 4 plants just starting out i would use 2 flouresent tubes 4 feet long 40 watts a piece . some people recomend cool white and warm whites which are only a couple of dollars i myself use the plant and aquarium bulbs but are 8 dollars a piece. i use them to veg but would love to have a mh for veg instead . as far as hps for veg it will work alot better than flos. it is the best for flowering  but its 1 light where you get the best of both worlds veg/flower  i would not however use it on babys i would wait till there 2 to 3 weeks old before using any type of hids.ps whens using a hid light like mh, hps, mv your wattage should be  around 50watts per sqft like for instance you have a 2x3 area that is 6 sq ft you would need a 300 watt hps,mh, or mv but you could get by with a 250 watts .  you can go to lowes and get a 175hps now for $7995  or a 150mh $6395. but as for now all you need is flos. even cf work great  are around 8 dollars  a piece for a 42 watter . MUTT did you really like that 1  . i see stoneys hiding out now come and play lol. there was no harm intended stoney .


----------



## FireWeed (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok thanx for your help skunk im going to try and get some new seeds and a fluorecent light. But as far as the question about getting super soil and if i would want to mix perlite with it and if i need vermiculite. Also can you reccomend some good fertilizers. Dont i want a fertilizer for vegitave and one for flowering. Im not trying to spend lots of money just want to be able to grow a few plants with some nice buds.


----------

